# Yorkshire show



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Small brag from yesterday - I took 2 Burmese kittens, my own-bred lilac girl and my chocolate girl I've had since September. Cherry my lilac got 1st Open, BOB (out of 5 lilac kittens), and another 1st and 2nd in misc classes. Molly my choc girl was 3rd out of 3 in her Open, then went on to win all 3 of her misc classes, including one where the Open winner was placed 3rd 

some very odd judging there methinks 

Also, my lilac girl's blue half-sister (both are sired by my blue boy) became BOV Burmese kitten, this is the second time she's done this in successive shows


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww thats fab hun - congrats to you and yours  xxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

well done


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

that's excellent, weldone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Very good results.......congratulations.


I dont know if anyone noticed the ridiculous penning situation down the long haired section over by the wall yesterday, but the aisle was only about 5ft wide maximum. You couldn't bend over without bumping into the opposite pens.  After a lot of complaints from the exhibitors they had to do a quick move to over by the table.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes, i noticed the pens being moved, that together with the delays at vetting-in (not enough vets) meant judging didn't start much before 10.30am, but after that everythign seemed to run smoothly 

QUOTE=Angeli;337772]Very good results.......congratulations.

I dont know if anyone noticed the ridiculous penning situation down the long haired section over by the wall yesterday, but the aisle was only about 5ft wide maximum. You couldn't bend over without bumping into the opposite pens.  After a lot of complaints from the exhibitors they had to do a quick move to over by the table.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"CONGRATULATIONS" Naomi*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations :thumbup:*


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations Naomi. xxxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats KK to you and your cats


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations, you must be so proud of this little girl.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations!! Clever girl


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations Naomi, I'm sorry we missed getting a photo.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

No problem you got a photo of her at Wyvern, and I was table working on Sat. so wasn't around my pens much till later in the afternoon. I see you had a pretty good day too 



audrey1824 said:


> Congratulations Naomi, I'm sorry we missed getting a photo.


----------

